

Oddball: Video Hacks: UFO Video Best "Fake" Yet - DanielBMarkham
http://www.inquisitr.com/5943/ufos-filmed-in-turkey-real-evidence-or-biggest-scam-of-all-time/

======
neilk
It seems pretty unlikely to me that they would view an object over weeks and
never even bother to pick up a still camera with a better zoom. Also, other
people in the footage (like the fisherman) don't seem to be acting like
anything's weird.

I had a hunch and looked up where this was supposedly taken -- a place called
Yeni Kent, Turkey, I think. And there's a very oddly-shaped building called
Ataturk Stadium, located on a hill, just across the bay. I don't know for sure
but this might explain some of the footage.

<http://www.ataturkolimpiyatstadi.net/>

<http://flickr.com/photos/andyjap-lfc/1524723070/>

From some angles, there wouldn't be any other lights, so it would appear to
float in darkness:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/76712000@N00/17491854/in/set-40...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/76712000@N00/17491854/in/set-401939/)

------
kwamenum86
The quality of the tape is unremarkable. At no point in time was the camera
focused on the craft so every frame is slightly blurry at best

2 hours of footage is a lot to fake although I did not see a moving craft
once, only stationary objects. That substantially reduces the difficulty of
producing this video.

------
zenlinux
You'd think after seeing this thing day after day the video taper would want
to pick up a tripod?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
This one is so interesting because of the amount of tape -- over 2 hours --
and the clarity of the footage.

If it's a fake, it must be faked in some way that it is easy to create frame-
by-frame. That leaves out CGI, I think.

The color changes were strange as well.

------
peakok
_the center is claiming the footage isn’t faked, and that it’s the best
evidence yet that we are not alone in the universe._

Ok, let's think "outside of the box" for a moment : we wouldn't expect a
different behavior from time travelers as well. Maybe they're just humans ;-)

------
jmtame
I don't know what's more sad than this:

Wanting to see the video, or the fact that my iPhone still doesn't have flash.
Cmon Jobs! What were you thinking!

------
DanielBMarkham
I found this interesting both from the "How would you fake something like
this?" standpoint and the "If not fake, what the heck is it?" standpoint.

Beats me if it's HN, but at least its non-political.

~~~
ph0rque
Assuming it's some kind of a man-made aircraft, is there any aerodynamic
advantage to the saucer shape?

~~~
noonespecial
If you're a government conducting covert surveillance, and you use a plane or
helicopter, and you are seen, the jig is up. If your craft is ufo shaped, no
one will believe the witnesses.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The phrase "stealth blimps" keeps getting kicked around from time to time. But
then nothing ever comes of it.

We're overdue for whatever the next generation recon platform is.

~~~
hugh
I dunno what the next generation recon platform is, but I doubt it flies at
night while lit up like a goddamn Christmas tree.

(Of course, aliens probably wouldn't do that either: they'd be a lot more
subtle or a lot less subtle.)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I can see a bunch of generals in a room now

"That's the last thing they'll expect! A giant flying Christmas Tree!"

Yes. IF (and it's a big IF) aliens are visiting us, they are probably so far
beyond us we'd have no more inkling of them than an ant has of a person.

